
Gensim Guide – Word2Vec, Doc2Vec, LDA, LSI - jxieeducation
https://github.com/jxieeducation/DIY-Data-Science/blob/master/gensim.md
======
p1esk
If I want to run LDA on a large corpus (eg. Guttenberg), how fast is this
library? Are there faster/better alternatives?

